# REDEATH's 1850 pts DEATH GUARD WIP



## REDEATH (Feb 15, 2011)

OK I have been at this for over a year on and off but now I am trying to finish up 1850 pts of Death Guard for a local tourney by April 1st ill post an overview of the army and units then some finished models then I will only be posting finished squads detailed in the first pics posted.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

What you have finished so far looks really good. Looking forward to seeing that FW dread painted up.


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

Great stuff! I know little about playing and constructing an army so I'll be learning the Death Guard way here


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Looks good so far... + rep for Typhus

Might just be the pics, but they look a little shiny... a dullcoat spray might really make some of the shading/details pop a bit more.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Are you using a dip on these? I do like how they turn out and the painting should be rather quick too if you are using quickshade or minwax.


----------



## REDEATH (Feb 15, 2011)

elmir said:


> Are you using a dip on these? I do like how they turn out and the painting should be rather quick too if you are using quickshade or minwax.


 
I do two washes with a tank brush the first is Delvan Mud right after I have just all the base colors then after all the detailing and highlights I wash with Gryphon Sepia


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

This is shaping up to be a nice looking Death Guard army Redeath. They have a nice and dirty/grimy look going about them, very suting for Nurgle.

Keep up the good work!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

What you have so far looks really good, and that FW Dread outta be a centerpiece when you're done. I love FW models so much, cna't wait to see it completed.


----------



## REDEATH (Feb 15, 2011)

Havoc squad 1 is now complete....


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Sutibly nasty and disgusting without being over the top. Typhus does look great, and the whole army looks like an army. Keep up the good work and show us the progress.


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

Gret stuff, i love the mix of the old and new models, the red really makes them pop, cant wait to see the rhinos all diseased up


----------



## REDEATH (Feb 15, 2011)

SECOND HAVOC SQAUD COMPLETE.....but when i tried to post pics I got

*Internal Server Error*

The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
Please contact the server administrator, [email protected] and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.
More information about this error may be available in the server error log.
Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.
Apache/2.2.21 (Unix) mod_ssl/2.2.21 OpenSSL/0.9.8e-fips-rhel5 mod_auth_passthrough/2.1 mod_bwlimited/1.4 FrontPage/5.0.2.2635 mod_fcgid/2.3.6 Server at www.heresy-online.net Port 80


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice stuff, keep it coming 

As for the pics, I use Photobucket and have never had any issues with it. The error message you posted basically translates as 'server fart'...


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Those Havocs look pretty awesome. I really like the Ork conversion bits you used for the weapons, good idea!


----------



## REDEATH (Feb 15, 2011)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Those Havocs look pretty awesome. I really like the Ork conversion bits you used for the weapons, good idea!


 
ORK? Ummm no Orc bits included hehe those are Chaos Space Marine Havoc Autocannons....just not a lot of people use them they usually stick with LAscannons and Missle Launchers but Autocannons are the sweet spot S7 AP4 48" Heavy 2...i'll take 2 shots each over 1 anyday great vs light vehicles and insta gib T3 enemies

Will try and get the new pictures up again tonight.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

My apologies, they look awfully similar to the Ork weapons...no worries, still cool nontheless.


----------



## REDEATH (Feb 15, 2011)

*1850pts that I ended up taking with me to tourney*

1850 pts update...shot of what I took to tourney april 1st and shot of latest finished squad that final night b4 tourney


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Almost finished! It feels great once you reach your goal. Will you be expanding on them or will you leave it at 1850?


----------



## REDEATH (Feb 15, 2011)

No I will not be stoping at 1850pts I still have 3 Obliterators, a Land Raider, touch ups on my Daemon Prince, and the rest of the Havoc types parts Missle Launchers, Lascannons, Heavy Bolters all 4 of each sitting on the bench. 

Also I plan on making a Chosen squad out of only Classic Chaos Nurgle Renegades and make them have either Plasma Guns or Meltas with magnets. (I currently have at least 1 of every classic Nurgle Renegade model I just finished my collection last week with the Manikin head model) My PLOG in the Warseer forums ( http://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?307778-REDEATH-s-DEATH-GUARD-log) has a very detailed log of all my Death Guard Painting.

I also plan on getting a Forgeworld Chaos Decimator and nurgleize it similar to my Defiler...Money is the only thing holding me back from moving on that right now but it is all in my head and it will look awsome.

And here are the two Classic guys in this squad...


----------



## REDEATH (Feb 15, 2011)

OK UPDATE TIME....As you all know I was shooting to have completed 1850pts painted by April 1st for a local tournament BUT life was against me as my 4 year old son broke his arm falling off the jungle gym in the park with me....and then last week I was sick as a dog I lost a lot of quality painting days...I got as much as I could done and went to the tourney.

HERE ARE THE RESULTS:

1st Match - I was doing ok vs Crimson Fists untill turn 3 when I shot a landraider crusader with my Dreadknaught's twin linked Lascannon and Missle Launcher, and 3 melta guns from 2 Plague Marine Squads all failing to stop thes damn thing (2 of the meltas were in 6" range and hit but rolled 1+1 and 1+2 for the armor penetration rolls GAAAA!) The land raider continued onwards and dumped out Lysander and a bunch of Thunder Hammer/ Storm Shield Terminators right into squad typhus and started killing off my terminators I even dumped in 2 squads of Plague Marines to try and save Typhus but they all got pounded to hell. It was down hill from there...but all in all the havocs overperformed as expected killing off 2 1/2 squads of scouts from a distance and the defiler was dead on with his battle cannon vs 2 squads of devistators with 4 missle launchers each getting his points back easily. So it was a loss but was a good game.

2nd Match - VS Raven Guard doing great up untill the end again when another Landraider Crusader full of Thunder hammer and Storm Shield Terminators gets through my gauntlet of fire all I was able to do was kill the weapons on the damn thing and they started mushing up my plague marines and losing my objectives they held but in the end we both failed all primary and secondary objectives and it came down to victory points and I came out a winner of that match whew.

3rd Match - VS Necron Holy cow Starts off Dawn of war night fight and guy had 2 of those Doom Scythe death ray vehicles and 5 of the Night Scythe with Crazy Tesla Destructors he goes flat out first turn and I cant hit him b/c of bad rolls of course second turn all the death ray and tesla crap starts with all that Arcing and all my guys bunched up by 2 objectives if it was not for feel no pain on the plague marines I would have been toast again and in all 3 matches the two 4 Autocannon each Havoc Squads proved their worth and shot down 3 Tesla vehicles and the 2 death Ray vehicles and I toasted a necron overlord lord quickly who was ballsy enough to run flat out into the middle of my plague marine squads with his command barge and my Melta gun Plageue Marines Squads were able to kill his vehicle and him. In the end it came down to Victory points and killing the necron vehicles had been the smart move and killing his overlord put me over the top and I came out with a win again due to victory points.

I learned alot and the Autocannon Havocs are here to stay. Here is the Army shot I went with...

I am now guning to finish by april 28th for another RTT but that one is only 1750 pts...All I did was drop the dread, add one terminator, change the terminator with autocannon to heavy flamer and tweek the PM squads to add in 2 plasma guns in 1 squad....but I was happy with the performance of my 1850 list so I will complete that list right after I finish paonting for the 1750pts


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

Sounds like you had a pretty good day, good job on the matches. I dunno if the pics shows for anyone else, might be the blocks on my govt internet. Keep up the good work.


----------



## REDEATH (Feb 15, 2011)

Yeah Heresey is not letting me attach pics anymore so I had to web link them

ok FINISHED UP ANOTHER SQUAD,,,,


----------



## REDEATH (Feb 15, 2011)

Preview of my first ForgeWorld Death Guard and MKIII Armor Plague Marines fully magnetized!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Looking good so far mate! I've always had a soft spot for Nurgle, poor festering blighters! 

Are they all the old lead mini's (other than the FW ones of course)? I recognise two of them as I have them in my cabinet at home!


----------



## REDEATH (Feb 15, 2011)

Grins1878 said:


> Looking good so far mate! I've always had a soft spot for Nurgle, poor festering blighters!
> 
> Are they all the old lead mini's (other than the FW ones of course)? I recognise two of them as I have them in my cabinet at home!


 
Yes most are the old lead mini's with the exception of the FW ones and a few of the current GW PMs and I also used alot of the current GW PM arms on them all.


----------

